# Monthly Rent in Mexico-City



## dikalo (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello,

I need your urgent help.

I am visiting Mexico-City in few weeks. I need a modest place to stay for a couple of months.

Ideally an apartment with all included (furniture, utilities, Wi-Fi). 

Internet in excellent working condition is a must. 

My bubdget is around $400

Can you help with web links, pointers, phone numbers?

Thanks a lot

E.D.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dikalo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your urgent help.
> 
> ...


It's going to be hard to find a place to rent for only a couple of months, but hopefully you can find something. In any event, you can check out these websites:

Adoos - Departamento Distrito Federal

Alquiler De Departamento en Distrito Federal | Vivanuncios

departamento en Distrito Federal | Segundamano.mx


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dikalo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need your urgent help.
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the hostels. There are lots in Mexico City. Ask about getting a deal on a private room for a couple of months. The daily rate would be over your limit, but they might offer a monthly rate. They are completely furnished with good internet and a shared kitchen and are expecting short term.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Casa Tarami, perhaps?


----------



## dikalo (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the tip. The rates are quite high for me.


----------



## alectejas (Jan 22, 2014)

E.D.
Try Airbnb. We've used it a number of times for Mexico City.


----------



## phoenyxx (Aug 29, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> It's going to be hard to find a place to rent for only a couple of months, but hopefully you can find something. In any event, you can check out these websites:


Is the cost on segundamano.mx in pesos or USD?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

phoenyxx said:


> Is the cost on segundamano.mx in pesos or USD?


I believe your question has been answered by Tundra Green on another thread.


----------

